# Cadola Anyone Know Anything About Them Please?



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I just bought a bunch of watches Sicura Auto (typical),Genova,Jovial,Tissot,Mondaine,Buren and a Cadola.

Some work some dont the Cadola I cant find any info on apart from its a turkish brand name but it has swiss insides,Does anyone have any idea what movmnet it is or how old it is its a hand wind and is in average condition for a old watch it runs perfect and I would love to know more about it.Also lastly a ball park value please.

the only thing stamped into the movment is swiss 17 jewels

on the back case is FOND ACIER INOXYDABLE SWISS MADE 43006.1

it has 76 stamped into the movement is that the date as it looks a lot older than 70s to me.

pics


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry but I have never seen this name in my life


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Sonyman, Not heard of this but intrigued why you don't think it is 70s. Looks bang on for a 70s watch to me, one that's not been looked after. It's very similar looking to a 76 Omega I've got, gold case and champagne dial, but the red date... that's a bit unusual.

As for worth, I think you said yesterday "whatever someone will pay" (not being rude but I don't think it would be much).

Paul


----------

